# popularity of bottle collecting waning?



## debodun (Oct 25, 2004)

Is the popularity of bottle collecting waning - not amongst avid enthusiasts but in the general public? I have been attempting to sell my dad's bottle collection that he dug by hand back in the 70's. He even bought all of John P. Adams price guides and spent hours looking for his finds in them.  I've run ads in the local trades and there hasn't been much interest. Bottles were hot collectibles back in the 70's. I even contacted a local Bottle Museum, but as I expected, they are only looking for rare or unusual types. Is this a regional phenemenon? What's happened to the bottle market?

 P.S. Is John P. Adams still around?


----------



## bearswede (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Deb...

 Speaking from "across the pond", I'd say the 70's was the golden age of antique bottles in the US as well... Today, common bottles are still circulated on ebay, but they don't command much $$$... The focus does seem to be tilted toward the rare...

 I, myself, favor old glass and don't much look at late 1800's stuff in general anymore... But for me to afford the nice old bubbly and crude Townsends' and E. Roome snuffs and New Orleans blown U. Wolfes' there needs to be some imperfection like a heat check or open bubble or bruise dropping the price substantially...

 Still, I love to stare at my collection stacked in a pyramid in my bay window with the sun streaking thru those earthy-toned gems of glass...

 Ron

 PS welcome to the forum


----------



## Pontiled (Oct 25, 2004)

I remember reading once in a bottle publication that there is a "cycle" in collecting antique bottles. It said that the cycle seems to about every 25 years.  The same thing can be said about Civil War relic collecting. However, even during "down" times, the very scarce and the rarest will always sell. Now, if I can only get rid of the penny inks and burst top inks like I used to at $5.00 each, I'd be very happy! Actually, I'd be happy to get rid of all of them at $1.00 each! Ha ha ha! Seriously, I think we're going through a down cycle. We don't even have many books being published now.


----------



## Maine Digger (Oct 25, 2004)

I wonder if perhaps the hobby/trade is generational?  All this talk about generation X, Y ZZZZZs, indicates that their focus is mainly on now, no THIS VERY MINUTE!![&:] I find myself looking into blank faces when showing a bottle to the 20 somethings, even my own kids.[8|] No offense to the young members here, but I think you're the exception not the rule.  Also, the supply is aparently dwindling, often here we see comments about entire regions 'dug out'.  I myself have spent three entirely enjoyable weeks digging in a 1900-1930 dumpsite about a half-mile from home.  I find the bottles influenced by Art-Deco very interesting and enjoyable. I've filled a few milk crates with some wonderful creations that a dealer wouldn't let anywhere near their table, but I find enjoyable never-the-less.  I wonder, will the early ABMs become a collectible catagory someday?[8|] I'll post some pictures as soon as I get the software loaded back on my pc.


----------



## Bluebelle (Oct 26, 2004)

I think that the whole thing of *buying* big ticket collectible items, whether they are bottles or other types of collectibles is kind of on hold, among the middle class income level at least, with people facing so many other financial pressures and uncertainties, like the price of car gas, heating fuels, gasoline driving up the cost of so many other consumer goods.  On Antiques Roadshow the other day, one of the appraisers was even saying that the price and interest commanded by antique oriental rugs has really dropped off since the 80's and early 90's, and they used to be considered a very stable investment. Maybe less interest in antique anything...
 Home and Garden TV (HGTV) used to have 2 appraisal shows + Kovels + Collector Inspector, and now all they have is Collector Inspector.


----------



## cerberus314 (Oct 26, 2004)

Personally I like the history involved in any piece I find...who had it last...how did it get there? Your imagination can run wild! Im not a kid per say (28 heh) but even some of the older people I work with are always "why are you picking up that junk...its not worth anything"...

 To each his/her own...


----------



## bigkitty53 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Deb,
            I had read your 1st post regarding your dad's collection and thought at the time you wouldn't have much luck.With the exception of ACL soda,fruit jar,and avon(perfume) collectors,most collectors aren't really interested in bottles made after 1900. Also most collectors don't have the desire or the space to take on 50 boxes of assorted bottles- PERIOD! You might have better luck breaking them up into catagorized 'lots'.Hope this helps.
            As far as the popularity of the hobby I must agree with the general consensus; it does appear on the wane.As an 'X'er,I must agree with Norm,MOST of these last few generations are seeking instant gratification with minimal thought/planning for the future.
 Still,for all of us die-hard collectors, it does mean we have to build stronger relationships among ourselves if we're going to have anyone to talk about our hobby![]

 Good luck Deb!

 KAT


----------



## Bottle Diver (Oct 27, 2004)

I couldn't have put it any better, cerberus314.  That is exactly why I collect too, while rare items are obviously great, I am mainly looking for any old (pre-1900) bottles, just thinking of the possible history behind things, and how they ended up where I found them is so much fun.  I'm only 25 myself, but I have to admit, I haven't met many who actually look honestly interested when I talk about my bottles.

 I agree with the "cycle" theory, bottle collecting is probably just like anything else, fashion, etc.  It probably goes up and down in popularity.


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Oct 30, 2004)

I care about the history of a bottle... Not how much it's worth.[]


----------



## Carmo (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi All from Australia


----------



## Carmo (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi All from Australia- take two
 Interesting reading, considering we seem to be behind you in trends etc. Here in oz bottles are reaching unbelievable prices at auction. A recent auction in Sydney seen several items get over $10,000. Hope they were collectors buying and not investors, as they may be disapointed when they come to sell.
 carmo


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 1, 2004)

Auction prices here in the Us are also on a rise. I see things bring 10k or more that 10 years ago you could get for $2000 or less and now your starting to see many bottles and flasks bring 20k 30k 40k i mean who can afford that kind of money for a bottle. And although it hasn't happened yet i expect to see a bottle hit 100k within the next few years. But i think to have any hope of owning a really rare and great bottle most people have to go do lots of digging but its getting very hard to find places to dig now. So many of the collectors out there think there is no chance of haveing that great one of a kind bottle. So the rare stuff is quickly becomeing the domain of the rich and the everyday working man is left with there unwanted crumbs. I think many of us are being priced out of the hobby.

 Chris


----------



## woody (Nov 1, 2004)

Good point, Chris.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 1, 2004)

Well,one thing about good digging is that it can be,if not the great equalizer,a great         leveler. I havnt dug a GREAT(in the monetary sense)bottle yet,but Ive dug some very    good/scarce ones,and 2 wks ago I had a GREAT crier. Some collectors say they never    bought a dug bottle(I had a collector who had 3 I dug in his collection tell someone this   right in front of me!) but anyone who dosnt mind breaking a sweat and doing some         leg/research work,can still make a great contribution to the pool of knowlege and the      hobby,and have alot of fun along the way.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree with you totally Chris ! The rare stuff in color is getting out of reach for most everybody except a select few with very deep pockets. I have seen a drastic rise in prices in the last year and over the last 5+ years. 
 What suprises me is that there are a few good buys out there still. As some extremely rare bottles in Amber or Aqua have gone very reasonable at auction.  And some fairly common bottles in some color that someone thought up some exotic name for goes for an astronomical price. So , surely people aren't spending 10,000.00 + for window bottles......are they ?????  
 I know color has a lot to do with rarity ( and color is king )...... But some of these color/ mold combinations that have been going outrageously high.... are quite obtainable in that mold and coloration. So what gives ? Lack of knowlege ?????  Having more money than one can spend or what ????? 
       Brian


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 2, 2004)

Brian I think its a combination of both. I think its a few people with more money then they know what to do with and the simple fact that there fairly new collectors and don't realize how obtainable some things truly are. But I think you also have to look at the sellers on this end also. Cause once one person gets a certain price for his bottle weather it be at auction or a show all of a sudden every one else says I should be able to get that for mine. And then someone else comes along and says mine is cruder or has better color or is just dead mint I should get more for mine then that last one went for. And as long as there is enough knowledge less buyers with money to burn prices are just going to keep going up. This is great for someone that started collecting 10 or 20 years ago and was buying the good stuff then cause they stand to make a fortune when they sell. But I think many of these knowledge less buyers are thinking if I keep it for 10 years I should be able to double my money too. So bottles are becoming an investment for them rather then pieces of history.  But you also must take competition at auction into account. There may be only 3 or 4 people that are major collectors of a particular kind of bottle and when one comes up for auction that most or none of them have there going to fight over it, and its going to bring a stupid price.  This tends to bring others out of the woodwork and you can bet whoever paid high on the first one is going to run the next one up to protect his investment. But once all of them have an example the bottle will drop to what the national market is willing to pay. Iâ€™ve seen this happen with rare local bottles time and time again.

 Chris


----------



## Carmo (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi All
 Here in oz the big prices are coming from the auctions, Chris's point about competetion,
 this in my opion is coming at a cost to the shows.  With all respect to vendors, collectors are getting good prices at auctions, but the shows are dying. I think the only way out is for the auctions to be run in conjunction with the shows. Unfortunatley when poeple are making a living from the hobby, it is no longer a hobby! With the big money comes a lot of trouble, e.g. 2 digers in one hole and one finds a 10K item, it can only end up one way.
 carmo


----------



## washingtonstatedigger (Nov 2, 2004)

My opinion on the popularity of bottle collecting goes like this:

 I do like seeing new people get into the hobby.

 BUT I hate the fact that there seemed to be a big boom of digging in the seventies!Because I MISSED IT!!!!!!!!  I hate talking to people that tell me oh that was dug out in the seventies,ITS JUST NOT FAIR!Any ways I`ll stop ranting.

 But since I personally dont sell bottles I hoard them!I dont mind the popularity waning.It makes the bottles that I do purchase cheeper.

 Though I do feel for the guys that are losing money when they sell the bottles for cheaper.


----------



## tree planter (Nov 3, 2004)

greeting from maine been collecting since 1968  have not had time to dig the last20 years much but still like to dally . picked up a nice union clasped hands callabash .did so by trading bottles that i picked up cheap and have no intrest in .its surprising the  money they get for local milk bottles at  your local antique stores and they will trade if their bottles set around to long. bottle collecting has not changed that much your more commen bottles still are hard to sell for any money and your more    rarer bottles are more money today because $100.00 in 1970 is proberly 500.00 today .for my money today if ihad any i think flasks are proberly your best buy if your looking to buy old bottles their are some beautys on the big E for reasonable  money. did not mean to be so long winded steve {that calabash is open pontil}


----------



## Roger (Nov 6, 2004)

Taken from the Visalia Times-Delta, 330 N. West Street, Visalia, California 93279

 Originally published Friday, November 5, 2004

*Group bids goodbye to bottles show*

 By Laura Florez
 Staff writer 

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 How to attend

 The 37th annual Show and Sale will take place today from 11 a.m. to 6 p.m. and Saturday from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. at the Tulare Veterans Memorial Building, 1771 E. Tulare Ave. Admission is free. 

 A group that shares a passion for antique bottles and collectibles will host its final show today and Saturday in Tulare. 

 The Sequoia Antique Bottle and Collectible Society, which for the past 37 years has hosted the show, is calling it quits. 

 For years they've proudly displayed antique bottles -- those made before the automatic bottle-making machine hit the scene in 1906 -- and other collectibles. 

 "It's sad," said Wilma Beutler, 80, of Visalia, a member of the society. "I hate to see it end, but it has to." 

 The group has failed to attract new members, and existing members -- who are in their 70s and 80s -- say they are too old to go on with the show. 

 Ron Burris, 71, of Visalia says he isn't sure why younger people aren't interested in joining the group. 

 Antique bottle collecting, he says, is like a lesson in history. 

 "You don't know what's out there, but you go out and try to find something of value," he said. "And you do." 

 The show will go on next year, show chairman Richard Simon said. But there will be another group hosting it. 

 Still, society members can be proud of their work. 

 "We can feel proud that we've been able to host it as long as we have," Burris said. 

 <END>


----------



## Carmo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi All
 Unfortunately more people are checking out of collecting than checking in.  The auctioneers are doing well here in oz with major collectors selling up one after the other.

  In one way it is good to see these items come on the market, but then who can afford them? Bottle collecting is becoming a rich mans game.  Though they should remember that there is not a market in the world that has not crashed at some stage.
 carmo


----------



## Guyanaguy (Nov 8, 2004)

I wonder also if the 'globalization' of the internet marketplace hasn't impacted some bottle markets and the interest in bottles as well...where particular bottles were once rare in some countries, suddenly these same bottles tucked away in other countries saturate ebays and drop interest and prices.

 Also. there are many many little private collections of bottles in Guyana in many household,  with rare and unique bottles next to common ones...yet there is not a single bottle club here, not one... all of these bottles, rare and common alike, are beloved family members in each of these households.  It's amazing...so there is still bottle-love in tucked away parts of the world (though I also had a Guyanese friend who once trashed her aunts old collection of onions and other early bottles, considered them clutter)..


----------



## kumtow (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Guyanaguy,
                     You make a really good point about globalisation and eBay making bottle that are rare in some countries more common.   In Australia one does not find early glass ie, onions and mallets for obvious reasons.  My first bottle purchase from eBay was an English mallet from a seller called Guyanabottles.  I had also bought two onions from an antique dealer in the USA just prior to discovering bottles on eBay.  One of my main interests is now early glass and most have come from Guyana.  I have also noticed recently that the going rate on eBay for some of these bottles has come down considerably.  Of course the exchange rate from $US to $AU has a lot to do with it as well.   An eBay seller that has recently found a so called 1640 dutch fort has pretty much flooded the market with dutch onions. His recent onions for auction seem to have been relisted again (not selling).  Even the English onions are slow to move if there is any damage.  Personally I think it is great as I am getting some great bottles at good prices.  I just wish I had the money to get hold of sealed bottles.  In fact I wish I could take a year off work and go live in Guyana for a while.


----------

